# Solved: winlogon.exe error upon startup



## beisbol29 (Apr 27, 2005)

i am getting the winlogon.exe error upon start up of my machine. I have done a hijackthis log and will post it here. any help would be greatly appreciated.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:55:33 PM, on 3/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9AA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Software602\Print2PDF\PrnPack.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\netfxupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\CPSHelpRunner.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\ngen.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {444D6D90-F8B2-EEEA-228A-06F3390B9C98} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ozlukod.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Ghost 10.0] "C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX4600 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9AA.EXE /P26 "EPSON Stylus CX4600 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX4600"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintPack dispatcher] "C:\Program Files\Software602\Print2PDF\PrnPack.exe" /server
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FusionTrayAgent] C:\Program Files\DVICO\FusionHDTV\FusionHdtvTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FusionRemote] C:\Program Files\DVICO\FusionHDTV\Remote\FusionRc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nmapp] "C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe" -autorun -nosplash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [NetFxUpdate_v1.1.4322] "C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\netfxupdate.exe" 0 v1.1.4322 GAC + NI NID
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Utility Tray.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra button: Print2PDF - {5B7027AD-AA6D-40df-8F56-9560F277D2A5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Print602.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Print2PDF - {5B7027AD-AA6D-40df-8F56-9560F277D2A5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Print602.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {266B9238-31A5-4B53-9039-272FE846DF9D} (DiameterTransfer Control) - http://www.sis.com/download/SISTransfer.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1159805896000
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1159811080671
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E473A65C-8087-49A3-AFFD-C5BC4A10669B} - http://mvnet.xlontech.net/qm/fox/06101102/qsp2ie06101001.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: pure-go - {4746C79A-2042-4332-8650-48966E44ABA8} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\puresp3.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ddcddec - ddcddec.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: instcat - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\instcat.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PCANotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PCANotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: winbfi32 - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintfj32 - wintfj32.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: pcAnywhere Host Service (awhost32) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
O23 - Service: BCL easyPDF SDK 5 Loader (bepldr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BCL Technologies\easyPDF 5\bepldr.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Net2Go Service (nmraapache) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\WebServer\bin\nmraapache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Network Magic Service (nmservice) - Pure Networks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Ghost - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe (file missing)


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please download http://www.atribune.org/ccount/click.php?id=4 to C:\
Double-click VundoFix.exe to run it.
click the Scan for Vundo button.
Once it's done scanning, click the Remove Vundo button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click YES.
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click OK.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\vundofix.txt and a new HijackThis log.
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the Scan for Vundo button" when VundoFix appears at reboot.

Please let Vundo finish its thing, sometimes it can take multiple passes

============================
Download Superantispyware (SAS)

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------



## beisbol29 (Apr 27, 2005)

VundoFix V6.3.15

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.9
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.10

Java version is 1.5.0.11

Scan started at 12:38:41 PM 3/12/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\bguldef.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\bguldef.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bguldef.dll Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:42:15 PM, on 3/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9AA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Software602\Print2PDF\PrnPack.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\CPSHelpRunner.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {444D6D90-F8B2-EEEA-228A-06F3390B9C98} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ozlukod.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Ghost 10.0] "C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX4600 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9AA.EXE /P26 "EPSON Stylus CX4600 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX4600"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintPack dispatcher] "C:\Program Files\Software602\Print2PDF\PrnPack.exe" /server
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FusionTrayAgent] C:\Program Files\DVICO\FusionHDTV\FusionHdtvTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nmapp] "C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe" -autorun -nosplash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Utility Tray.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra button: Print2PDF - {5B7027AD-AA6D-40df-8F56-9560F277D2A5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Print602.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Print2PDF - {5B7027AD-AA6D-40df-8F56-9560F277D2A5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Print602.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {266B9238-31A5-4B53-9039-272FE846DF9D} (DiameterTransfer Control) - http://www.sis.com/download/SISTransfer.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1159805896000
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1159811080671
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E473A65C-8087-49A3-AFFD-C5BC4A10669B} - http://mvnet.xlontech.net/qm/fox/06101102/qsp2ie06101001.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: pure-go - {4746C79A-2042-4332-8650-48966E44ABA8} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\puresp3.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ddcddec - ddcddec.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: instcat - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\instcat.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PCANotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PCANotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: winbfi32 - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintfj32 - wintfj32.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: pcAnywhere Host Service (awhost32) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
O23 - Service: BCL easyPDF SDK 5 Loader (bepldr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BCL Technologies\easyPDF 5\bepldr.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Net2Go Service (nmraapache) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\WebServer\bin\nmraapache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Network Magic Service (nmservice) - Pure Networks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Ghost - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe (file missing)

performing the other scan right now.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

AS Vundofix indicated, remove in add remove programs, the older versions of Java


----------



## beisbol29 (Apr 27, 2005)

OK i removed the unneeded java versions, ran the scan and have the results. Upon reboot after the exam as it stated, the winlogon.exe error came up again....

Here are the scan results.........

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
Generated 03/12/2007 at 03:25 PM

Application Version : 3.6.1000

Core Rules Database Version : 3197
Trace Rules Database Version: 1207

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:41:10

Memory items scanned : 548
Memory threats detected : 1
Registry items scanned : 9982
Registry threats detected : 5
File items scanned : 61828
File threats detected : 11

Trojan.Downloader-DoneDU
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\OZLUKOD.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\OZLUKOD.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{0C393E1B-A336-4BD3-AEA3-1AA77664316A}\RP301\A0108720.DLL
C:\VUNDOFIX BACKUPS\BGULDEF.DLL.BAD

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

Adware.Toolbar888
HKCR\TypeLib\{569304BA-83ED-4CFF-AC26-BE3E482F7208}

Trojan.Malware
HKCR\MezziaCodec.Chl

Trojan.Media-Codec
HKCR\BprintingHost.Serv
HKCR\BprintingHost.Serv\CLSID
HKCR\BprintingHost.Serv\CLSID\{38ca2fcd-7d7e-11db-96a0-00e08161165f}

And here is the new hijack this log....

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:43:58 PM, on 3/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9AA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Software602\Print2PDF\PrnPack.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\CPSHelpRunner.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {444D6D90-F8B2-EEEA-228A-06F3390B9C98} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ozlukod.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Ghost 10.0] "C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX4600 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9AA.EXE /P26 "EPSON Stylus CX4600 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX4600"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintPack dispatcher] "C:\Program Files\Software602\Print2PDF\PrnPack.exe" /server
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FusionTrayAgent] C:\Program Files\DVICO\FusionHDTV\FusionHdtvTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nmapp] "C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe" -autorun -nosplash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Utility Tray.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\npjpi150_11.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\npjpi150_11.dll
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra button: Print2PDF - {5B7027AD-AA6D-40df-8F56-9560F277D2A5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Print602.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Print2PDF - {5B7027AD-AA6D-40df-8F56-9560F277D2A5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Print602.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {266B9238-31A5-4B53-9039-272FE846DF9D} (DiameterTransfer Control) - http://www.sis.com/download/SISTransfer.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1159805896000
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1159811080671
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E473A65C-8087-49A3-AFFD-C5BC4A10669B} - http://mvnet.xlontech.net/qm/fox/06101102/qsp2ie06101001.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: pure-go - {4746C79A-2042-4332-8650-48966E44ABA8} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\puresp3.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ddcddec - ddcddec.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: instcat - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\instcat.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PCANotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PCANotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: winbfi32 - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintfj32 - wintfj32.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: pcAnywhere Host Service (awhost32) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
O23 - Service: BCL easyPDF SDK 5 Loader (bepldr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BCL Technologies\easyPDF 5\bepldr.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Net2Go Service (nmraapache) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\WebServer\bin\nmraapache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Network Magic Service (nmservice) - Pure Networks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Ghost - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe (file missing)


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You may want to print this or save it to notepad as we will go to safe mode.

Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {444D6D90-F8B2-EEEA-228A-06F3390B9C98} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ozlukod.dll (file missing)

O16 - DPF: {E473A65C-8087-49A3-AFFD-C5BC4A10669B} - http://mvnet.xlontech.net/qm/fox/061...ie06101001.cab

O20 - Winlogon Notify: ddcddec - ddcddec.dll (file missing)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: instcat - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\instcat.dll

O20 - Winlogon Notify: winbfi32 - C:\WINDOWS\

O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintfj32 - wintfj32.dll (file missing)

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip or
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\instcat.dll

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## beisbol29 (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok i deleted the 6 things you told me to do in hijack this. then i went into safemode with the killbox.exe. it told me the file C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\instcat.dll didn't exist and then caused me to lose my taskbar at the bottom. i had to reboot into safemode and i deleted all the temp files and rebooted. Upon startup, i received the winlogon.exe errror again and i did notice that the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\instcat.dll was back in the hijack this log as you will see below.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:51:07 PM, on 3/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9AA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Software602\Print2PDF\PrnPack.exe
C:\Program Files\DVICO\FusionHDTV\FusionHdtvTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\CPSHelpRunner.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Ghost 10.0] "C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX4600 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9AA.EXE /P26 "EPSON Stylus CX4600 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX4600"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintPack dispatcher] "C:\Program Files\Software602\Print2PDF\PrnPack.exe" /server
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FusionTrayAgent] C:\Program Files\DVICO\FusionHDTV\FusionHdtvTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nmapp] "C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe" -autorun -nosplash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Utility Tray.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\npjpi150_11.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\npjpi150_11.dll
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra button: Print2PDF - {5B7027AD-AA6D-40df-8F56-9560F277D2A5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Print602.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Print2PDF - {5B7027AD-AA6D-40df-8F56-9560F277D2A5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Print602.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {266B9238-31A5-4B53-9039-272FE846DF9D} (DiameterTransfer Control) - http://www.sis.com/download/SISTransfer.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1159805896000
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1159811080671
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: pure-go - {4746C79A-2042-4332-8650-48966E44ABA8} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\puresp3.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: instcat - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\instcat.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PCANotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PCANotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: pcAnywhere Host Service (awhost32) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
O23 - Service: BCL easyPDF SDK 5 Loader (bepldr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BCL Technologies\easyPDF 5\bepldr.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Net2Go Service (nmraapache) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\WebServer\bin\nmraapache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Network Magic Service (nmservice) - Pure Networks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Ghost - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe (file missing)


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Be more specific on the winlogon error

Try remove that file with killbox again, but this time use the Delete on reboot option - after doing killbox boot and see what happens


----------



## beisbol29 (Apr 27, 2005)

That one did the trick....here is the hijack this log...thank you for your help......

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:28:53 PM, on 3/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9AA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Software602\Print2PDF\PrnPack.exe
C:\Program Files\DVICO\FusionHDTV\FusionHdtvTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\CPSHelpRunner.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ian\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Ghost 10.0] "C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\Liveupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX4600 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9AA.EXE /P26 "EPSON Stylus CX4600 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX4600"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintPack dispatcher] "C:\Program Files\Software602\Print2PDF\PrnPack.exe" /server
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FusionTrayAgent] C:\Program Files\DVICO\FusionHDTV\FusionHdtvTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nmapp] "C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe" -autorun -nosplash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Utility Tray.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\sistray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\npjpi150_11.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\npjpi150_11.dll
O9 - Extra button: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Absolute Poker - {13C1DBF6-7535-495c-91F6-8C13714ED485} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Absolute Poker\Absolute Poker.lnk
O9 - Extra button: Print2PDF - {5B7027AD-AA6D-40df-8F56-9560F277D2A5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Print602.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Print2PDF - {5B7027AD-AA6D-40df-8F56-9560F277D2A5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Print602.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {266B9238-31A5-4B53-9039-272FE846DF9D} (DiameterTransfer Control) - http://www.sis.com/download/SISTransfer.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1159805896000
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1159811080671
O16 - DPF: {AB86CE53-AC9F-449F-9399-D8ABCA09EC09} (Get_ActiveX Control) - https://h17000.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Secure/HPGetDownloadManager.ocx
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: pure-go - {4746C79A-2042-4332-8650-48966E44ABA8} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Pure Networks Shared\puresp3.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PCANotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PCANotify.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: pcAnywhere Host Service (awhost32) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
O23 - Service: BCL easyPDF SDK 5 Loader (bepldr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BCL Technologies\easyPDF 5\bepldr.exe
O23 - Service: Canon Camera Access Library 8 (CCALib8) - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\CAL\CALMAIN.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperWorkstation\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Net2Go Service (nmraapache) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\WebServer\bin\nmraapache.exe" -k runservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Network Magic Service (nmservice) - Pure Networks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Ghost - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe (file missing)


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------

